# jacuzzi as a way to get off for women?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not completely ignorant about the concept, but is this a common thing to do?

Aim the jets and get off?

Any pointers?

My new wife wants to try it and I have the distinct impression that she has already, just wants to share it.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know if it's "common" but many women do in different ways: Jet (in a hot tub or bath tub) Shower head, faucet...etc. It's not an unknown masturbation type. 

Sounds like she wants to share - good right? 

No pointers other than just let her do her thing and lend a hand at the breast, nipple, neck, lips, whatever area if she is comfy with it. 

Oh and enjoy!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Never douse her fire. Feed it.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My W frequently uses the tub faucet, it takes her 5 or 10 minutes to have an orgasm(s).

I would encourage her to try it.


----------



## Binji (Jun 25, 2014)

Your wife might be a Beyonce fan and wants to surfboard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

its great she is sharing it with you. Go for it. Enjoy your wife enjoying her self.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We have a Jacuzzi brand 'garden tub' that is rarely used as it's way too loud. Like all of them... At the quieter settings there's not enough water coming out of the jets to make a difference and at the higher settings it sounds like a pressure washer. Not just our tub, incidentally. Hopefully someone makes a QUIET one. 

The larger hot tubs (not the ones you put in a bathroom) are quieter because of better insulation and you're sitting further away from the motor.

Regardless, give it a try and see.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Binji said:


> Your wife might be a Beyonce fan and wants to surfboard.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl: Can you explain....:rofl: or maybe you shouldn't


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember a story about a guy who stuck his willy in a swimming pool suction while it was on and it swelled up and he couldn't get it out. had to call the fire dept to rescue him. 

Don't remember how they got it out but pretty funny story.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so should the next sex toy I should buy for my wife be a water pik?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That would not get me off at all.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Yes.

Yes.

And do what you would normally do to help her along.

Have fun!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Ummmmmmm ................... guilty as charged


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Ummmmmmm ................... guilty as charged


:iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> That would not get me off at all.


Me either. I get skeeved out with jets in water. So much bacteria in those holes. This is why I can't do the "foot spa" at nail places. GROSS.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Me either. I get skeeved out with jets in water. So much bacteria in those holes.


Yes! Exactly. Bacteria = automatic turn off. ICK! 

Plus, I want hands, no some water jet.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

"Hey Baby, it's jacuzzi, do what you want w/ it."


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's so odd what people will do to get off lol


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

that_girl said:


> Me either. I get skeeved out with jets in water. So much bacteria in those holes. This is why I can't do the "foot spa" at nail places. GROSS.


Regular chlorine and PH chemicals take care of that


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Not in the bathroom tubs or foot spas! But in an outside jacuzzi....yea.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It's so odd what people will do to get off lol


I guess that's a clue not to share some of my stories here, then. LOL

The jacuzzi jet is nothing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> I guess that's a clue not to share some of my stories here, then. LOL
> 
> The jacuzzi jet is nothing.


lol see now you have to share.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When pregnant, I was soooo in the mood 24/7. I tried the shower nozzle thing. The cord was hard to untwist and when I turned the nozzle up, I got a nose full of water and then my belly was so big, it was awkward to place the nozzle just so...I almost lost my balance and screamed out. lmao! Then I just started laughing thinking, "Wtf am I doing?!" Didn't try again.

I could see how it would feel good, just not my thing. Just do it, OP.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

that_girl said:


> When pregnant, I was soooo in the mood 24/7. I tried the shower nozzle thing. The cord was hard to untwist and when I turned the nozzle up, I got a nose full of water and then my belly was so big, it was awkward to place the nozzle just so...I almost lost my balance and screamed out. lmao! Then I just started laughing thinking, "Wtf am I doing?!" Didn't try again.
> 
> I could see how it would feel good, just not my thing. Just do it, OP.


I just almost spit my coffee out reading that. I can just imagine me doing something exactly like that and finally throwing the shower head and saying "f- it I quit!" while literally pouting. 

I was always so awkward while pregnant and everything got in my way :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea it was not a sexy moment :lol:


----------



## Lynn.Roemer (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, we've heard everyone who wants you to help your wife enjoy it, and that's very sensible. But we haven't heard from anyone who actually does it. Sounds like fun, to me.

(And maybe someone who owns one of these could help that_girl with some info on proper hygiene?)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't worried about proper hygiene  

That was at the old apartment though. Now my showers are less than 10 minutes and usually have a dog sleeping outside the tub and a kid on the pot, singing.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thound said:


> Never douse her fire. Feed it.


Best. Advice. EVER.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My ex used to use the hot tub at the Y where we were members at the time...obviously during those times when she was alone in there.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

My favorite aid is my hand-held shower head. Better than any vibrator I've ever owned. 3 minutes tops.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Go with it. I think it is awesome to find new ways to orgasm. My wife liked to spend extra time in our outdoor hot tub on occasion. I know some of those jets hit her clitoris perfectly....I love for her to experience all of the sexual pleasures she can.

I also like to be kissing the back of her neck while she hovers over her favorite water jets in the hot tub. Very sexy to me.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> My favorite aid is my hand-held shower head. Better than any vibrator I've ever owned. 3 minutes tops.


Same here. :smthumbup:

Best invention ever!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think my wife would agree with the hand held shower head too. No wonder some of those showers are longer than others...


----------



## Lynn.Roemer (Jun 29, 2014)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also like to be kissing the back of her neck while she hovers over her favorite water jets in the hot tub. Very sexy to me.


Sounds quite nice for her, too!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Using my hot tub jet is my favorite way to climax...i climax quickly...and can do it over and over. He likes to watch me...and usually kisses me and fondles me while I am using the jet.
> 
> And then we have sex in the hot tub....amazing....


Ah! So now we know why those hot tub parties over in social have become a thing of the past.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, I just wish my wife was into 'water rides'. Not quite sure how to bring that one up.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully the house we're staying in for vacation has one.


----------



## Lynn.Roemer (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Using my hot tub jet is my favorite way to climax...i climax quickly...and can do it over and over. He likes to watch me...and usually kisses me and fondles me while I am using the jet.
> 
> And then we have sex in the hot tub....amazing....


We now have two women enjoying the jets (and good for you). Both have company. I think we need a new word.

This isn't masturbation. Certainly not intercourse. Hardly a threesome. Definitely sounds like fun. Good clean fun, too.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Watercourse?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the term "watercourse" or should we call it: Watergasm? 

I think I will ask my wife how long has it been since she had a Watergasm...and see what her reaction is...


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually I'm fairly certain if we had a Jacuzzi I would not be in a sexless marriage.

Based on the past with my wife when we had jacuzzi access and the number of times she has mentioned "I wish we had a jacuzzi."

Why don't I put one in?...cost
And I don't want to think that's the only reason

Guess I'm a dummy..and not 100% certain


----------



## Lynn.Roemer (Jun 29, 2014)

Perhaps someone with experience could discuss the pros/cons of the Jacuzzi v. the hand-held massaging shower head?


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah, i haven't done that since i was a teenager and haven't thought about it in a long time. 

it's an easy way to get off but the orgasm is not, for me, deep or fulfilling.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Lynn.Roemer said:


> Perhaps someone with experience could discuss the pros/cons of the Jacuzzi v. the hand-held massaging shower head?


I would be interested in those details...


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

a Jacuzzi, using recirculated water, is not going to be as clean as a hand held shower head using city water. Just sayin


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I know my wife could have fun orgasms in this tub...


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I know my wife could have fun orgasms in this tub...


OMG ...... I had something very similar to this tub last week while on vacation !!!! I spent some ummmm " quality " time in that tub after my 2 little ones were in bed and I had a bottle of wine with me ahem ahem  !!


----------



## Forever Grateful (Aug 15, 2013)

Our Jacuzzi tub has a retractable shower head next to the faucet. It has different spray types, one being a high pressure pulse. :smthumbup: Now I want to go take a bath...


----------

